# Flavoring with Vanilla



## dfwwino (Oct 19, 2007)

I am contemplating adding vanilla to some wine after fermentation is complete. Does anyone have any experience with using vanilla beans versus vanilla extract? I have read that I should slice the beans open, but I would appreciate feedback on two issues. First, which produces a better flavor, extract or beans? Vanilla beans are much more expensive than extract and I just want to make sure they are worth it. Second, if I use beans, how many should I add for five gallons to obtain a cherry vanilla flavor in a cherry wine? If I use extract, how much should I add to five gallons for the same purpose?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2007)

I've used vanilla beans...2 beans in the primary give a very light flavor because the wine isn't in the primary very long...


2 in the carboy for awhile extracts more flavor [guess the alcohol the wine has obtained by the time it reaches the carboy extracts the vanilla more]...but keep an eye on it...taste often...it can become too much.


Some say to make vanilla extract with the beans and some brandy or vodka and then add that to the wines...haven't done that.


Toasted oak gives the vanilla flavor as well.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks NW. I was actually thinking of soaking the beans in some Vodka, as I also make cordials and thought it might do a good job extracting the flavor. I suppose I will throw two in the secondary and taste periodically like I do for oaking and add more beans if necessary.


----------



## masta (Oct 19, 2007)

I have used both beans and extract in mead and I found the beans do a much better job as you would expect. I splitand scraped them and placed everything in the secondary for the best extraction.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 24, 2007)

I've not used Vanilla extra but Chocolate and several others that George sells in his shop. My experience is alittle goes a long way. I wanted a little back flavor of chocolate in a Blackberry/Rasberry Merlot I made. It was a
1 gal. batch and added half the bottle which is less than 1 oz. when full. So it is actually a .65 oz bottle so I added .32 oz. Point is be very moderate should choose to go this route.When I use this route I'm avoiding diluting acohol implace of adding juice and I add when finishing a wine just as a kit maker would add a flavor pack.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I am always careful to add the extract or concentrates a little at a time. I discovered that the hard way a long time ago.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 12, 2007)

I used some high dollarvanilla beans in a raspberry wine. Didn't come out that great. I believe I had too high a starting SG and my finished wine has too much alcohol and tastes hot. Looks like the final calculations put the ABV at around 12.5%-13%. I was shooting for 10%. Guess I got in a hurry and didn't read the hydrometer correct.Overpowers all fruit and vanilla flavors. Could be over powering oak to. I only left it on oak for 2 weeks but it is pretty oaky.You live and learn.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 17, 2007)

GOOD morning,I make my own extracts and have good sucess with them,as far as vanilla beans are concernd madagasgar are the best in the world,I get them from beanvinilla in boston,I have made my extract useing grain alcohol-95 proof/by the ball jar full with 6 beans and yes split them thats how the flavor is really extracted,let them set for a month and smell the aroma,I also placed 3 beans into one gallon of white zinfindal let it set a month very nice,alot can be said about the smooth taste of vanilla///


----------



## joeswine (Nov 17, 2007)

what form of vanallia did you use????


----------



## joeswine (Nov 17, 2007)

good morning,I've used vanilla,with great sucess,I think the key to any fruit wine is fruit forward,then the F pac and then the extract in which ever flavor you choose,taste,taste,and taste.all along the way//jp


----------

